# Taco Terrier?!?!?!?



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

S'Ok...I new that Pearl looked a bit 'different' than the standard Chi...but I've been suspecting over the last few weeks (especially when she started HANGING by her teeth from a pull toy held above her head!) that she is probably not pure Chi.
Her 2nd vet visit today went great...she's gained a lb and is healthy as a horse...the vet also agreed that her stocky body and nose look more like what I guessed...a Fox Terrier...I've seen this listed online as a "Taco Terrier"...She most ASSUREDLY has the energy, confidence and stubborn-ness of a terrier...and am so screwed...this puppy will be hell to train if this is right...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Huh. I think she looks like a chi through and through. She may just have more of that "terrier" spunk than some, but I still think she's a chi.

Taco Terrier? Never heard that one before!! HA HA!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe, but not necessarily. Chihuahuas are known to have "terrier-like" qualities anyway plus we all know they come in all shapes & sizes.  Your Chi doesn't look any less Chi than many pure-breds on this forum or others I've seen. My Matilda also holds onto toys & will hang on them dangling from the floor as well. She is VERY intense about her toys sometimes. Saying that...she is very smart as well. 

Anyway, yours may or may not be pure Chi. It's hard to tell for sure. Either way...Pearls is a doll!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Fern is my wild child as well. She just has this attitude that she doesn't have to listen to a word I say. She's a sweetie, but full of spunk! Btw...Pearl looks like full chi as well.

Lori


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I think she looks more chi then anything else and some are super spunky and like said above they have "terrier-like" personalities. you will always get is she mixed or thats not a pure breed I do so don't worry about it and be proud of your pretty pearl


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I think little Pearl is a doll.. cute as can be.. 
Our boy Rocky, is a chi/fox terrier cross..Pearl does not look like Rocky to me.. she looks full chi baby.. 
Here are some pics of Rocky


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She looks Chi to me.. not to standard but there really aren't that many totally to standard those are all in the show ring!! 

They are meant to have a terrier like attitude.. some are to that extreme others not. If you don't like the behaviour correct it at a young age. I dont think she'll be hard to train some Terriors do have those nasty streaks but only if you as a owner let it get there.. My friends Yorkie is getting really lary and growly and snarly at 1.. he snarled at my daughter.. i wasn't impressed.. i corrected him he hasn't done it again!!


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

You're all the best...Iw as really worried because terriers are SO headstrong!!! It's really Pearl's rounded long snouth and stocky body that makes us think she's terrier too...and...of course...her mega-watt attitude!!! All Chi, part Chi doesn't matter to us...I just worry about training her well!
I adore her...she's very much my personality and we're working VERY hard to correct her 'play-nipping' and living room carpet peeing...and...her constant vying for 'top dog' position with Reuben is something that Reuben is trying to handle admirably!
She got up to pee this a.m. and then went back to sleep til 7:30 a.m. I thought I was in heaven...then she DASHED up my body, bonked me in the head with her nose and kissed until I was suitably wet. LOL!!! <3


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can you take her to puppy obedience classes? i would highly recommend them for any puppy owner.. whether you've had 50 dogs or 1 dog i think its good for them!! They will help build your bond with her so she respects you and teach you to train her.. You can also correct her by being ALPHA dog in your house which you should be as her owner.. she should follow you. Dogs will try to assert themselves but you are always the pack leader and follow her.

I tried everything with nipping to the point i was ready to rip her teeth out!!! Everyone suggested things nothing worked.. So everytime she nipped i bit her back (obv not with my mouth) but poked her hard.. not hard enough to hurt her badly but enough for her to realise that we dont play those games.. thats what mummy dog would do.. unfortunatley she was 8 weeks when i got her so didnt learn bite inhibition.. if she gets really really nippy or starts getting too naughty for you.. pin her down on the floor onto her side she should surrender immediately.. if she doesn't DO NOT LET HER UP hold her so she is completely still (all dogs hate this you're forcing submission on them) and when she calms let go she should stay there until you tell her to get up... it helps.. i have only ever had to do this about 3 times and Daisy is an angel!!! 

Good luck


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i can say with owning both breeds that i have found the fox terrier a lot easier to train than what i have with Keona , i think they are a very clever breed so either way if she does have foxie in her im sure she will make a great dog


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Ladies! DaisyDoo...thanks for the advice...she's really not nipping as you've described and I appreciate more the 'less physical' form of training...Victoria Stillwell rather than Ceasar Milan for instance...when she's trying to 'play bite', I pull away and say 'no bite' or 'uh oh' and she stops. I then turn my back and she is eager to give a kiss rather than teeth...she has a few habits that just need consistent reinforcement...at 3 months...she's actually training quite well!


----------



## TedZeplin (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi I think my teddy is a taco chi to... What do you think.
View attachment 40897



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Helen, you are commenting on a post from 2010. The original poster no longer comes here, super OLD thread! 

No such thing as a taco chi. There are just different qualities of chi's.

Your puppy looks like a chi not bred to standard to me. The only way to tell if he is pure chi is to do a DNA test. Even those sometimes give funny results. I would say to just enjoy him. He is cute.


----------



## TedZeplin (Jan 14, 2014)

My mistake sorry I'm new to this.


----------

